# sling for rifle



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

someone of a site that i'm a part of.asked if a rifle sling made from para-cord,be uncomfortable and/or unforgiving or not..so i'm wondering,if anyone here would know or not..


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've made several. Everyone loved them.


----------



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

nice looking sling and rifle..


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

jimLE said:


> nice looking sling and rifle..


Thanks! This was the first one I ever made. I've made quite a few others. I do a simple cobra weave for the initial length then do a second (making a super cobra) over the top part for a shoulder pad. I do these in two separate sections so that if you are in a situation where you need a length of cord, you can remove the super cobra portion and keep the initial cobra section still in tact for the rifle. 

Hope this helps.
Bart


----------



## jimLE (Oct 24, 2015)

i got to paying closer attention to it,after i read your last post.and thats when i noticed the super cobra.and i got to thinking.is that a shotgun instead? lol


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

I've made quite a few double Solomon bar slings and they are very comfortable on the shoulder.


----------

